# what do you look like?



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i know a lot of names (screen names) but not many faces..i know some people want to remain a mystery, for those who don't post your photo so we all can see your mug.. heres mine..


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

for a picture of misfit,just visit your local post office


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

not a fishing pic. but its the only one i have on my computer at this time of me...i usually hate cameras


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Not a fishing pic also but here I am. I'm usually a little camera shy too because of my big ears.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice perch,ez.since you showed me yours,i'll show you mine


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

This is as much of me as i am willing to reveal on the net. If i see you in person i will say hi. At some of the local small spots i fish and hunt i cannot afford to be recognized. I have people following me around to see what im doing sometimes already. I dont mind until they start to interfere with my fishing or hunting. Ive had people see me catch fish and they decide to "camp" on the spot or spots for the rest of their lives. I guess you could call them "lurkers" because they want the information and the "spot" without putting forth the effort themselves.


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)




----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

misfit said:


> nice perch,ez.since you showed me yours,i'll show you mine


ha! ha! ha! YEEESSS..  i was heading to the post office in the am. you saved me a trip..


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here I am...............


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Drunk, happy...or both? 



Both!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

My day job


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL,archman.i assume that this is your night job then


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Had to post Lily too. She catches more than I do. Her picture was 2 years ago. She is much bigger now.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm so good looking! Tip: The more beer you drink the better looking I get!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Here I am.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

When I'm not Batman, I'm the guy on the right.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Here I am when I threw out the 1st pitch of a world series a couple years back. This is back when I let my hair grow out a little


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Me at rocky when i was three, me at grand 28 years later...

















and me and mrs. steelheadbob in west virginia


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

duckman said:


>


No doubt, this was a tremendous accident...That woman is way too pretty to be with a mug like that...!  

P.S. You're welcome on the escape for the early season Erie get together...see you then


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Argee, you look bigger than 12.6 lbs 

Sorry about the pic guys, but I've posted enough pics so you should know what I look like


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

With a Wildwood Walleye. Hospital in the backround.


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

Me and my son Fisherman261 - got to remember to remove the goofy hat before the camera comes out -keeps the sun off my ears, though


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Me with the paddlefish I caught a few weeks ago.


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

yep thats me...hard to believe im 13!!
________
BMW X-Coupe picture


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

See you at the spring outing.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

The day I cross-wired my GPS


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

The day I bought my boat!


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

liquidsoap said:


> Wow I am in shock had no clue you would be that young...
> I am part envious though... 13 years old using G loomis??? Sure wish my family had that kind of cash!


I worked all summer to buy that baby.  
________
Thames 400e


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Most of you know what I look like.. Heres a quick pic...


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

this will have to do.
Stripes make me smile
LMJ


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I know, trick or treat is over!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Sorry for making multiple posts, but here is one of the rare peple of the perch sightings...
Peple was spotted by the paparrazi this afternoon. The story goes he took a girl out on the first date for a joy ride now that he got his license. The paparrazi found him and his date at his favorite spot on the chagrin. Heres the pic...


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Big girls need luvin' too !


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

No fishing picture but it shows a good catch I made.










P.S. I am the one on the right....lol


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Here I am with a carp I shot.....


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nimi bass from 2006...


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Small pond bass last year.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Here I am, wishing I was ice fishing


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Here I am Ice fishing with a 12# eye !!!!!! From a couple of years ago !!!!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm the one on the left. My sister caught most of the fish. Tasty pike


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The biggest fish I ever caught.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

here i am in all my renown handsome-ness  and after the fall while sleepwalking last winter


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## steely123 (May 17, 2004)




----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

me on the left steelhead1 on the the other side
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=15945&size=big&sort=1&cat=500


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

One of my fav's


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

My buddy made me turn my hat around due to shadows. I told him shadows were a good thing.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Alum in the late fall


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

this is one of very few of me.i'm a dad so i do all of the picture taking!!


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Here's one of me and a little trout I caught with my hands.


----------



## Traylor Trash (Apr 4, 2006)

Took this one without any help.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's me 30 years or so ago.










Here's me now (or the last time we had ice)


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Here's me after a long night of having Misfit make fun of me for not being able to land a catfish.  All I have to say is atleast I remembered the light on the night trip I was responsible to bring it.


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is one from Tenn a few years back.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Kgone ME on the left and Fishon Frank on the right.

Best Buddies 4 life.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

now that there looks like the true definition of "double trouble"


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Yours' truly. Have rum will travel .


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

My wife's favorite picture of me. Sorry, I couldn't find any fishing pictures.


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Here I am reeling in a shark, or possibly a bluefish.










And here I am in good ol' Cincinnati fishing the LMR.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

me................portage ice


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

you guys shouldnt drink so many OdOOhls...you may get bloated! 



K gonefishin said:


> Kgone ME on the left and Fishon Frank on the right.
> 
> Best Buddies 4 life.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

They are Heineken's As Peerless calls them Limeakens 

Odouls is artifical Beer.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

ahh that was a good night!!!! our first trip on the new boat!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

awesome boat you got there...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> Sorry for making multiple posts, but here is one of the rare peple of the perch sightings...
> Peple was spotted by the paparrazi this afternoon. The story goes he took a girl out on the first date for a joy ride now that he got his license. The paparrazi found him and his date at his favorite spot on the chagrin. Heres the pic...


How did they find me?? She might be fat but she's got a nice personality. Not to mention her dad owns McDonalds. I guess I'm what you would call a gold digger.   Hey, Soap you misspelled paparazzi


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Here's me. A few minutes after this pic I fell into that pond behind me. Shame I don't have those pics!


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

krustydawg said:


> Big girls need luvin' too !



hah they just gotta pay


just kidding   
________
local headshop


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Heres me and a nice little bass I got on my birthday a couple of years ago.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

To bad I make this fish look smaller than it was .


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

crappie me.. err.. crappie and me..


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Me with Dale Hollow Smallie!!

Float-N-Fly Style


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

How does that song go??????????? O yah.......
_TheFreaks come out at night...The freaks come out at night ! ! ! _


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't go out in public and fish remote places!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Nobody ever looks good at the end of a tournament but here's one.

*Lakes Trail @ West Branch 2006*


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Could I be wrong again?


yep  
you'd be hard pressed to find a boat on erie in the summer,that doesn't have beer on it.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

trucked said:


> *on the water, (50 yrs.) I thought NO ALCHOHOLIC BEVERAGES was a law?
> 
> Could I be wrong again?
> 
> (Neither gentleman is me.)*


Steve, I think the law states it is illegal to operate a watercraft under the influence  ...these guys are obviously not operating the boat...I think they are tied up at the dock and relishing in their success from earlier that day :B ...just in case papa law is lurking out there!


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

If you really want a pic....... Now print and scare the mice away!!!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Steve..great question for a new thread...let's not hijack this thread as it has been a good one...and I think your assumption is correct, but best if another with more knowledge answers...post it new and see what you get! 

Tight Lines friend.
Brian

P.S. Dock is on starboard side...the person taking the picture is standing on the dock


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

I deleted all my posts on this thread and started a new one Brian.
Figured this would happen again. 

Didn't knock anyone. Just didn't want anyone to get into trouble.

Guess I'll just not post anymore.

Amazing this happens after what, 3 years now or something like that?

I'm gone, later fellas.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

WANTED IN MANY COUNTIES!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Sorry no fishing pic yet. Me with the pup in front of the PC, lol. Will post a fishing pic if we get some iceeeeeee soon.


----------

